# Yipee and a rant



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

First the Yipee, Miss Lilli got her MXF and DB Q 18 this weekend. The little darling did decide the first day to bail the DW but the next she was awesome 
The rant, why oh why do handlers run injured dogs?!!! At the motel we saw a handler with an injured BC, jammed a toe. The vet tech that rooms with me checked it out and sure enough an injury and swollen but not broken. The next day she ran her dog hard and still competed. Where we noticed again the poor baby with a slight limp on the first run of the day. I went to tell her and her reply was she was not injured she was just confused WTH!!!!!!! She ran her again in JWW and pulled her halfway thru because of the injury, well hello....then the idiot gets out and runs her again in fast.
Grrr did mention it to the Rep and he said that the judge was the only one that could excuse her but dang it the dog was going to fast to notice unless you knew what to look for. I sure hope she is ok today, this instructor has already lamed to other dogs..just burns me up..
ok off the box.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> the judge was the only one that could excuse her but dang it the dog was going to fast to notice unless you knew what to look for.


I guess that is why this person does this with her dogs. Is there a way you could mention it to the judge? Just in case this person shows under the same judge again so the judge could be watching out?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Totally understand and agree with your rant.. Nothing ticks me off more than to see an injured dog running because the owner is either A) just plain stupid or B) doesn't care..grrrrr is right!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats to you and Miss Lilli


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats on the QQ#18 and the FAST title!!! GO LILY!!!! 

I see people with injured dogs all the time and it irritates me. I remember rather early in my agility career watching dogs run excellent that were backed off. They looked older and uncomfortable doing their fence height. I said to my trainer "if I start doing agility in SPITE of my dog, have a talk with me!". That is why I pulled Belle from agility 3 QQ's shy of her championship. I would not do that to her. I am still disappointed but Belle is happy and healthy. That is what is important.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is terribly sad, poor dogs. When people continuing competing for competition sake and don't care about the dog they have crossed the line in my opinion.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats Pam and Lilli!!! You are so close! When are you trialing next? So exciting.

That is a bummer about the injured dog, sounds like you did everything you could, such a shame though...


----------

